# The Olympic Torch charges through Brixton, 26th July 2012



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

It'll be heading west along Coldharbour Lane and up Acre Lane around midday. 

More info: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-olympic-torch-relay-comes-to-brixton-26th-july-2012/


----------



## soupdragon (Jun 17, 2012)

Any pensioners planning on throwing themelves in its path, keep your cards close to your chest.
http://www.thecourier.co.uk/News/An...mpic-torch-protester-gets-a-police-visit.html
Those Nazis had some fun ideas didn't they?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 17, 2012)

soupdragon said:


> Any pensioners planning on throwing themelves in its path, keep your cards close to your chest.
> http://www.thecourier.co.uk/News/An...mpic-torch-protester-gets-a-police-visit.html
> Those Nazis had some fun ideas didn't they?


 
We should chip together to give him a day out in London.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, glad they've changed the route so it no longer comes through my front door and out the back over the fences, but I see they're still using a very old obsolete map.....
eta
I can't remember exactly, but I'm pretty sure Sussex Walk (no longer exists at all) and the road layout shown in the bottom r/h corner hasn't been like that for for well over 15 years


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm grateful for the map. No really, it's essential.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I'm grateful for the map. No really, it's essential.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 19, 2012)

I think the* ؟* (and the ⸮ )should be added to the Smilies list in the next XenForo upgrade


----------



## leanderman (Jun 20, 2012)

Olympic banners all over central Brixton now


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Olympic banners all over central Brixton now


And ripe for subversion....


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

Just a reminder that this is Thursday.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

There appears to have been rumours that the torch was going to take a jog through the Villaaaage and then do a little shimmy across Windrush Square, but the offical site is still showing the route as Coldharbour Lane/Acre Lane and then off to Cla'am.

The 414 Club, bless 'em, have tweeted that they're going to be pounding out some tunes as the runner goes by.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 24, 2012)

editor said:


> The 414 Club, bless 'em, have tweeted that they're going to be pounding out some tunes as the runner goes by.


 
Will that be from the official sponsored playlist of tunes approved by our olympic overlords, I wonder?


----------



## gabi (Jul 24, 2012)

I highly doubt it. Unless there's a hard-house remix of Adele kicking somewhere.


----------



## hassan (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol at darkest clapham.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2012)

The Council have been going down CHL telling people to tidy the place up.

And not show adverts that are not approved by Olympics.

No waving cans of Pepsi when TV cameras are there


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 24, 2012)

gabi said:


> I highly doubt it. Unless there's a hard-house remix of Adele kicking somewhere.


 
Not quite 414 but...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm making a big spliff-shaped Olympic torch to take along tomorrow. Any suggestions for any witty catchphrases I can write down the side?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> I'm making a big spliff-shaped Olympic torch to take along tomorrow. Any suggestions for any witty catchphrases I can write down the side?



Rolled by G4S
We are all smoking this together 
Dwain Chambers sold me this


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm making a big spliff-shaped Olympic torch to take along tomorrow. Any suggestions for any witty catchphrases I can write down the side?


 
Really?  Rather perpetuates the view of Brixton in the media of those who don't live here, don't you think?  I've already seen a cartoon in Private Eye this week to exactly that effect which I thought was rather lazy.

Or maybe I'm just having a sense of humour failure today


----------



## Fingers (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone know what time this is passing through as we have plans to go and see it.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 25, 2012)

The map shows Camberwell Green at 12.09 and Clapham Common at 12.53 so around 12.30 I'd guess.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks AJ.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Really? Rather perpetuates the view of Brixton in the media of those who don't live here, don't you think? I've already seen a cartoon in Private Eye this week to exactly that effect which I thought was rather lazy.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just having a sense of humour failure today


 
Made me laugh.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Really? Rather perpetuates the view of Brixton in the media of those who don't live here, don't you think? I've already seen a cartoon in Private Eye this week to exactly that effect which I thought was rather lazy.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just having a sense of humour failure today


I would like to agree with you, but it does rather reflect the scene from my window all day, given the industrial strength wafts of 'erb which have almost blocked out the sun at times.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

I assume they'll be putting up barricades and shizzle all along the route? The runner better take a deep breath when he goes past my block if it's anything like today.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 25, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Really? Rather perpetuates the view of Brixton in the media of those who don't live here, don't you think? I've already seen a cartoon in Private Eye this week to exactly that effect which I thought was rather lazy.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just having a sense of humour failure today


christ's tits - you got a tkmax and a costa coffee - at least leave something for the rest of us.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 25, 2012)

editor said:


> I assume they'll be putting up barricades and shizzle all along the route? The runner better take a deep breath when he goes past my block if it's anything like today.


 
Maybe they'll be flying instead of running...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2012)

nah they can't barrier the whole route, just loads of people blocking the junctions who 'encourage' the public to stand back and a pig every 20ft
also the area is kept 'sterile' after the 'activation convoy' of sponsors goes past making a noise and giving out not much tat. there could be a gap of 5-10mins before the actual torch
well that's what happened down here when it passed through


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd like to deactivate an activation convoy in a hilariously amusing way.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm making a big spliff-shaped Olympic torch to take along tomorrow. Any suggestions for any witty catchphrases I can write down the side?


 
Can you make olympic puff rings?

 ''sponsored by Rizla''

''Wacky Races''


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Made me laugh.





editor said:


> I would like to agree with you, but it does rather reflect the scene from my window all day, given the industrial strength wafts of 'erb which have almost blocked out the sun at times.





quimcunx said:


> Can you make olympic puff rings?
> 
> ''sponsored by Rizla''
> 
> ''Wacky Races''


 
Ok; sense of humour failure it is


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Really? Rather perpetuates the view of Brixton in the media of those who don't live here, don't you think? I've already seen a cartoon in Private Eye this week to exactly that effect which I thought was rather lazy.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just having a sense of humour failure today


I don't think you've got much to worry about with my dodgy craft skills mate...my 'torch' just looks conspicuously like a spliff! I'd be amazed if my ugly mug appeared in the media anywhere before some scantily-clad lady in a bikini top! 

I like "Dwain Chambers sold me this" though


----------



## girasol (Jul 26, 2012)

The torch came through Tooting on Monday and I will pre-warn you, trucks of sponsors with loud music are likely to make your blood boil... Nice excuse for taking photos/videos though, especially when they sky is so blue!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157630717542598/with/7632371220/


----------



## ajdown (Jul 26, 2012)

Lots of work along CHL this morning, guys putting up barriers in Ritzy square, lots of cleaners etc, obviously getting ready for the 30 seconds of excitment jogging by.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 26, 2012)

> The Olympic Torch charges through Brixton


Is Donald McIntyre one of the carriers?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 26, 2012)

am I being snippy about torch bearers?
but I looked up the lambeth torch bearers and they seemed to be people from already privileged backgrounds (who generally admittedly had used that position to help others)

although the 14 year old who lobbied Gove about her school building programme being cut and got it reinstated is quite

I suppose I expected to see people who do very unsung things to help people or people who had overcome extraordinary events in their lives

Like the guy in a cafe on commercial road (when I worked in stepney) who used to quietly and modestly feed many elderly people for free and homeless people too.  No one asked him to, if wasn't part of a charity it was just him giving what he could and giving people a bit of dignity

we could have had editor running although I'm not writing his nomination!

/olympic snipping over now - I'm off to the beach


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 26, 2012)

'I'm off to the beach'

horseguards is closed off mate


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

They've covered over all of the graffit-strewn artwork on the Angel!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> They've covered over all of the graffit-strewn artwork on the Angel!


 
WTF?  It's not to my personal taste but that seems a bit OTT


----------



## ajdown (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm surprised they haven't been covering up all the billboards and shop signs along the route so they don't give "free advertising" to the non-sponsors.

I shall be glad when all this crap is over and done with.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 26, 2012)

The taming of Brixton: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jul/26/olympic-torch-relay-day-69-brixton?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> WTF? It's not to my personal taste but that seems a bit OTT


Perhaps their multi-millionaire patrons decided that showing it off in that state may put off any prospective luxury flat buyers.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The taming of Brixton: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jul/26/olympic-torch-relay-day-69-brixton?INTCMP=SRCH





> Brixton Village market: "like an acre of Hampstead dumped south of the river".


*shudder


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh cock - missed it going almost past work by being in bed still 

Links that have already been posted I expect - Torch Relay Day 69 list of streets.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2012)

This lovely http://www.bbc.co.uk/torchrelay/day69

:waah:


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Why's there so many cops running with the torch right now?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn. I'm trying to fight it but I am getting a little bit excited now.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 26, 2012)

https://p.twimg.com/Ayt7_24CUAA3dq2.jpg:large


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Damn. I'm trying to fight it but I am getting a little bit excited now.


 
I'm getting a bit anxious about missing out on stuff that I didn't think I was interested in


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

pissflaps said:


> https://p.twimg.com/Ayt7_24CUAA3dq2.jpg:large


That cannon is ace!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 26, 2012)

a litter cannon!

/wouldn't say no if they gave me a go mind you.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting how in the "posh" bits of south London they had 3 plod either side of the torchbearer, yet in Peckham there's 5 each side...


----------



## Kanda (Jul 26, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Interesting how in the "posh" bits of south London they had 3 plod either side of the torchbearer, yet in Peckham there's 5 each side...


 
why interesting? It's pretty obvious why.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 26, 2012)

I couldn't find it more tedious if I tried.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

There's some Olympic guff going down in Windrush Square from noon.

Lee Jasper will probably be there taking credit for the entire Olympics.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

Torch should be in LoJo soon then?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> There's some Olympic guff going down in Windrush Square from noon.
> 
> Lee Jasper will probably be there taking credit for the entire Olympics.



Levi Roots
Seb Coe 
Tessa Jowell


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

People slowly gathering on Coldharbour Lane...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

Seb allegedly bottled it.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Torch should be in LoJo soon then?


 
It'll probably be in Cash Converters by 1pm.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2012)

Front garden of The Albert's full already


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

I've heard reports that it's like a touch of the caribbean has come to brixton.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2012)

Well there's a steel band in Windrush Square.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

any sign of a giant torch spliff?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2012)

Not so far


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've heard reports that it's like a touch of the caribbean has come to brixton. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 26, 2012)

Torch just coming up to Camberwell green.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 26, 2012)

DId you see the copper at 12.09 at the Camberwell changeover thinking one of the torchbearers was trying to nick the torch?  Hilarious.

Just passed Loughborough Junction on the live feed which i'm watching at work.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 26, 2012)

Passing Barrier Block.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it safe for me to leave the house yet?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've heard reports that it's like a touch of the caribbean has come to brixton. Can anyone confirm?


 
please show on the doll the places the caribbean touched you


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

streets are packed.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Is it safe for me to leave the house yet?


 
Depends where you are at present, it's just hit Ritzy square for a handover.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

Probably best if I leave it for another half an hour then.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

They are past Tesco and well on their way to Clapham now.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 26, 2012)

*waits patiently for Ed's photos*


----------



## boohoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I quite enjoyed that.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2012)

It was ace  Great atmosphere; much hilarity when the P5 got stuck in the middle of the parade; and everyone booed when the Coca Cola truck went past


----------



## billythefish (Jul 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It was ace  Great atmosphere; much hilarity when the P5 got stuck in the middle of the parade; and everyone booed when the Coca Cola truck went past


Fantastic atmosphere - the Lloyds TSB bus got the biggest boo where I was!
Loved the street carnival afterwards too - will try and post pictures later.


----------



## gabi (Jul 26, 2012)

I knew I should've taken today off


----------



## boohoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Everyone on the Lloyds bus had to duck when they went under the bridge  I wondered what was happening with the P5


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

billythefish said:


> Fantastic atmosphere - the Lloyds TSB bus got the biggest boo where I was!
> Loved the street carnival afterwards too - will try and post pictures later.


 

So who were on all these buses?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It was ace  Great atmosphere; much hilarity when the P5 got stuck in the middle of the parade; and everyone booed when the Coca Cola truck went past


 

were the people on the P5 waving to their adoring fans?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> were the people on the P5 waving to their adoring fans?



No. The driver looked rather embarrassed


----------



## boohoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Wot no Olympic torch? (Here we are waiting for it)


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

The Albert crowd were magnificent: loudly cheering the Olympic stuff as it went by, and loudly booing the corporate sponsor bollocks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2012)

Fantastic 

I think I'm going to try and have a squizz at it around Soho or Trafalgar Sq later today


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2012)

ddraig said:


> nah they can't barrier the whole route, just loads of people blocking the junctions who 'encourage' the public to stand back and a pig every 20ft
> also the area is kept 'sterile' after the 'activation convoy' of sponsors goes past making a noise and giving out not much tat. there could be a gap of 5-10mins before the actual torch
> well that's what happened down here when it passed through


 they do barrier a lot of the route - I saw barriers in hackney all along Stoke Newington High St, up Church St, and all the way along Homerton High St - I'm assuming there is a team of barrier contractors making an absolute fortune


----------



## billythefish (Jul 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> So who were on all these buses?


Lazy people...


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> Bumped into Raverdrew & The Editor outside the Albert for the passing of the torch. Great atmosphere, the Coca Cola & Lloyds bank floats got roundly boo'd, as did most of the coppers.
> 
> 'The pub That Never Opens At Lunchtime' was open, though. As was 414!


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

And no. It wasn't me carrying the torch. 

There was a fantastic atmosphere in Brixton today. Turned out to be a real celebration and a proper community event.

* cynicism long gone


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

It actually felt quite close in spirit to the Reclaim The Streets party in Brixton all those years ago.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> It actually felt quite close in spirit to the Reclaim The Streets party in Brixton all those years ago.


 
Cool. I bet none of that boing of Crappy Cola and Lloyds gets reported i the mainstream media.
Been probably happening in many other cities.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Cool. I bet none of that boing of Crappy Cola and Lloyds gets reported i the mainstream media.


I felt a little tearful with pride when I heard that. I fucking loves Brixton.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 26, 2012)

There wasn't any booing where I was on the corner, by the Ritzy. Lots of people though, and a nice atmosphere.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Photos: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-goes-wild-for-the-olympic-torch-relay-full-photo-report/


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

How did I avoid the camera?!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> How did I avoid the camera?!!


 I thought you were the bloke in the flat cap


----------



## gabi (Jul 26, 2012)

does PJ ever actually work?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 26, 2012)

Levi speaks





The Brixton torch









I-pad-tastic





Young groover


----------



## billythefish (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## billythefish (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## billythefish (Jul 26, 2012)

Rest of album here:
http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q198/mudspanker/Around Brixton/Olympic Torch relay 2012/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 26, 2012)

gabi said:


> does PJ ever actually work?


 
only when something shit happens on the trains and someone is needed to make excuses....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 26, 2012)

well, it looks like people had fun, so good for them.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

Well that was pretty good fun. 3 pints before breakfast helped I guess! It was great that the Coca-Cola float and the Lloyds TSB float got a massive round of boos when they went past us outside the Albert. Strangely, no-one booed the Samsung bus....must have been too busy watching the girls in bikinis on top. It was quite funny to see the look on the faces of the people on the Lloyds float when we were shouting "give us our money back!"

The torch went past in a split second....they must have been well paranoid when half of Coldharbour Lane surrounded the torch.

When I took this, it got me thinking that I haven't seen this many people in the middle of Brixton since Reclaim the Streets 10/15 years ago.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

A couple of jobsworth stewards tried to stop a peaceful couple of people holding signs saying "Stop the library cuts", claiming it was 'illegal'. They were quickly surrounded and told to fcuk off. Steve Reed was there lapping up the Olympic sheen, so we only thought it right to heckle him about the cuts in Lambeth. Tessa Jowell was getting interviewed by the TV (live, hopefully) so we got in a few shouts of "Olympics: pay your tax!!" which didn't seem to please her too much.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 26, 2012)

brixton should be declared the new westminster. that looks fkn bang-on.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

EVERYONE wanted their photo with Levi Roots


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

strange figurine made out of wire...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

CHL awaits...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The taming of Brixton: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jul/26/olympic-torch-relay-day-69-brixton?INTCMP=SRCH


That is one fucking shit article. Full of lazy stereotypes and sweeping generalisations - total crap coming from someone who claims to live in Brixton. Sounds like the writer fucked off for 25 years and came back to find Brixton 'tamed' cos there's some posh cafes in the market. 

Shame it's not open for comments.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 26, 2012)

hey i like those posh cafes - they allow me to feel 'edgy' whith the added bonus of feeling safe, surrounded by 'my sort of people'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

I saw Nipsla and Editor in The Albert.  I probably saw more but as I don't know them, I have no idea who I saw


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 26, 2012)

That's such a dreadful article, even beats the one they printed on Saturday covering the torch relay at Clissold Park - not realising it had been canceled for safety reason (waterlogged).


----------



## ajdown (Jul 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw Nipsla and Editor in The Albert. I probably saw more but as I don't know them, I have no idea who I saw


 
You wouldn't have seen me as I'm stuck at work.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 26, 2012)

I just saw it go through Shepherds Bush and yours looks much better


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

ajdown said:


> You wouldn't have seen me as I'm stuck at work.


 
I wouldn't know what you looked like even if I did see you

I did bump into some people I hadn't seen in years though


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

gabi said:


> does PJ ever actually work?


Only when there's a train crash or derailment.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> CHL awaits...


 
I'm in the bottom right hand corner of that one.

Sorry I didn't see you, Mr Hatter, or you, Minnie.

I was there for 30-40 mins & then had me lunch in The Phoenix.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

I've just noticed several people I know in that photo - all of whom I didn;t spot at the time! 

Onket - I must have missed you by minutes, as we went in the Phoenix after the Albert. Carried away by all the excitement!

Suppose I'd better actually post a photo of the torch:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

I got down to Brixton around midday and took one look at the square and realised a short-arse wasn't going to get many pictures so I walked down Acre Lane.  Some not very exciting pics


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

So who were the torchbearers then?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've just noticed several people I know in that photo - all of whom I didn;t spot at the time!
> 
> Onket - I must have missed you by minutes, as we went in the Phoenix after the Albert. Carried away by all the excitement!
> 
> Suppose I'd better actually post a photo of the torch:


Brixton Hatter for some reason I can't see any of your photos, I just get the little red x in a box..
Shame. Anyone else?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> So who were the torchbearers then?


 
List of them here

http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/torchbearers/

I'm guessing from the locks, the one in central Brixton could have been this guy

http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/torchbearers/torchbearers=cameron-fraser-6976/index.html

Can't figure out who carried it down Acre Lane


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> So who were the torchbearers then?


 these are the people for today, have to scroll down for lambeth
http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/torchbearers/day=2012-07-26/index.html


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2012)

damn you and your typing skills MtM


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

I only recognised two names. Lakshmi Mittal (wtf?) and Joanna Lumley who was carrying through Kensington & Chelsea, which is weird as she lives just off the Brixton Road.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

ddraig said:


> damn you and your typing skills MtM


 
Lots of pics not supplied.

Gotta be:

http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/torchbearers/torchbearers=andrew-pawlby-4527/index.html

but it doesn't look like him or Paul Owens, Richard Fullbrook or Neil, or I can't be arsed to figure it out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I only recognised two names. Lakshmi Mittal (wtf?) and Joanna Lumley who was carrying through Kensington & Chelsea, which is weird as she lives just off the Brixton Road.....


 
Loads of people are carrying the torch in areas they don't live in


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

I know, but always nice to have a local.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I know, but always nice to have a local.


 
I agree, and that's how it *should *have been I reckon.  I read a story about some kid in Richmond the other day who was really hoping to get to carry it, but it didn't work out


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I got down to Brixton around midday and took one look at the square and realised a short-arse wasn't going to get many pictures so I walked down Acre Lane. Some not very exciting pics
> 
> View attachment 21473








I love that top one of the coca cola girl in red waving at that little kid - and the little kid has a "who the fcuk are you?" expression on her face


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Brixton Hatter for some reason I can't see any of your photos, I just get the little red x in a box..
> Shame. Anyone else?


Hmmm, not sure why. They're hosted on Imgur, just a normal photo sharing site. Might be your browser - close it and reopen maybe?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I only recognised two names. Lakshmi Mittal (wtf?) and Joanna Lumley who was carrying through Kensington & Chelsea, which is weird as she lives just off the Brixton Road.....


 
Massive corporate and individual philanthropic donor and funder of the Kapoor weird tower thing. Also a triathlon obsessive, which is frankly more disturbing...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

I've just remembered something funny that happened just before the torch relay. Everyone was waiting for the torch and going "where is it?" when suddenly there was this massive cheer and everyone rushed to the side of the road to see what was happening. People were still cheering loudly as we pushed our way to the front, but it wasn't the torch - it was a bloke on a mountain bike riding down the middle of the road waving a carrier bag full of cans of lager!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

We totally should have got Joanna.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> We totally should have got Joanna.



She would have given us hope before the morning comes.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've just remembered something funny that happened just before the torch relay. Everyone was waiting for the torch and going "where is it?" when suddenly there was this massive cheer and everyone rushed to the side of the road to see what was happening. People were still cheering loudly as we pushed our way to the front, but it wasn't the torch - it was a bloke on a mountain bike riding down the middle of the road waving a carrier bag full of cans of lager!


That dude was the don.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 26, 2012)

The corporate stuff is nonsense anyway.

They hand over a few million quid, and get a few million quids worth of tickets, that could have gone to real people.

I bet the Games could survive without them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> That dude was the don.


 
What are those kids carrying?


----------



## paolo (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like a cracking turnout, and I love the anecdotes...  proper Brixtons.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What are those kids carrying?


Branded balloon stick things.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I love that top one of the coca cola girl in red waving at that little kid - and the little kid has a "who the fcuk are you?" expression on her face


Weirdly, just before the torch went past, a window was smashed in the flats above Lloyds bank and crashed to the ground outside the bank.

Had everyone not been on the road, it would have been very nasty.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've just noticed several people I know in that photo - all of whom I didn;t spot at the time!
> 
> Onket - I must have missed you by minutes, as we went in the Phoenix after the Albert. Carried away by all the excitement!
> 
> Suppose I'd better actually post a photo of the torch:


 
Is that girl in the forefront with a long white skirt an urbanite?


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 26, 2012)

Urbanites _are _always in the forefront.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

Why weren't they all at work anyway?


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 26, 2012)

The government have helpfully driven the economy into the dirt to facilitate people being able to watch the procession?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 26, 2012)

How the hell did I manage to avoid all the pics ? I even dressed up all smart for the occasion !!!


----------



## crawl (Jul 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> How the hell did I manage to avoid all the pics ? I even dressed up all smart for the occasion !!!


 
Were you the drunk guy dancing in front of the Albert? That guy was having fun. Which is probably the first time since the discovery of fire that anyone has been so excited about a torch


----------



## weltweit (Jul 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hmmm, not sure why. They're hosted on Imgur, just a normal photo sharing site. Might be your browser - close it and reopen maybe?


It seems to be a problem at my end. Wont load some images for some reason, going to reboot and try again.

ETA: that fixed it, something wierd but not matter, Nice pics BH ...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 26, 2012)

crawl said:


> Were you the drunk guy dancing in front of the Albert? That guy was having fun. Which is probably the first time since the discovery of fire that anyone has been so excited about a torch


I couldn't even have a drink


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, I so wish I'd thought of saying the second half of this tweet as the torch went past the Villaaaaage...



> *Grace Dent* ‏@*gracedent*
> RT @*estheraddley*: Later: Usain Bolt press conference in Brick Lane. Hipsters self combust at challenge of appearing *not that bothered*


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What are those kids carrying?


 
You're supposed to have two, and clap them together to generate an atmosphere. They give them out at all sorts of events these days. Sadly it seems they can't rely on people to generate their own atmosphere.

I don't think they were at all needed on this stretch of the journey.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why weren't they all at work anyway?


 
Two words-

Dinner.

Break.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> You're supposed to have two and clap them together to generate an atmosphere.


 
I see.  Did you clap them together then?

What were they branded with?


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

I didn't have any.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

Well at least London Tonight managed to get Brixton on the news unlike BBC


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

aaarggh, it was a former cop who was torch bearer down Acre Lane that I took a photo of 

Oh, he does seem to have done a lot of good work though so I'll let him off


----------



## Fingers (Jul 26, 2012)

Torch from outside Loughborough Jnc Station. There was a good crowd but not to crowded to get to the front and take some photos


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Torch from outside Loughborough Jnc Station. There was a good crowd but not to crowded to get to the front and take some photos



Good show LoJo, you make BoJo glow.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> You're supposed to have two, and clap them together to generate an atmosphere. They give them out at all sorts of events these days. Sadly it seems they can't rely on people to generate their own atmosphere.
> 
> I don't think they were at all needed on this stretch of the journey.
> 
> ...


 
That's a very early lunch break


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

I was out of the office from noon til just after 1pm. This is entirely normal for a dinner break.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I was out of the office from noon til just after 1pm. This is entirely normal for a dinner break.



Just over an hour?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> I was out of the office from noon til just after 1pm. This is entirely normal for a dinner break.


 
You must start early or get hungry early


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just over an hour?


 
The 'just over an hour' isn't normal, tbf. I blame the Olympics.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You must start early or get hungry early


 
I am hungry before breakfast too. Am I normal?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> The 'just over an hour' isn't normal, tbf. I blame the Olympics.



Fair enough. Assume you made up the time?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> I am hungry before breakfast too. Am I normal?


 
Depends what time breakfast is.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Fair enough. Assume you made up the time?


 
I'm sure I will at some point.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I'm sure I will at some point.



Thanks. Update this thread once you have.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 27, 2012)

Onket said:


> Two words-
> 
> lasagne
> 
> chips


fixed it for you


----------



## leanderman (Jul 27, 2012)

fwiw: the big(gest) picture in tomorrow's (fri) daily mail is a picture of the torch in windrush square.

it's amazing

the paper gets some things right. 

*goes into hiding*


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 27, 2012)

missed all this cos i was at work, but if there was any place i would have watched the torch would have been brickers


----------



## colacubes (Jul 27, 2012)

leanderman said:


> fwiw: the big(gest) picture in tomorrow's (fri) daily mail is a picture of the torch in windrush square.
> 
> it's amazing
> 
> ...


 
I steeled myself and had a look   It is, tbf, an absolutely amazing picture


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm devastated that the main video I shot from outside that Albert appears to have no sound


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I steeled myself and had a look  It is, tbf, an absolutely amazing picture
> 
> View attachment 21504


 
Looks like almost EVERY SINGLE PERSON is taking a picture or video!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2012)

Onket said:


> Looks like almost EVERY SINGLE PERSON is taking a picture or video!!


 
I noticed that yesterday.  If Hitler were alive, he'd think everyone was saluting him


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I'm devastated that the main video I shot from outside that Albert appears to have no sound


Just add your own boos and cheers and you'll be sorted.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I steeled myself and had a look  It is, tbf, an absolutely amazing picture
> 
> View attachment 21504


 
Excellent pic.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> missed all this cos i was at work, but if there was any place i would have watched the torch would have been brickers


What I liked about it was that it was a _proper_ community event for everyone.

Stuff like the villaaage, the foodie treats and the relentless pop-up whatevers may get all the media attention, but yesterday showed what the Brixton community really looks like.

And I liked the look of it very much indeed


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2012)

Onket said:


> Looks like almost EVERY SINGLE PERSON is taking a picture or video!!


 
Last Saturday I did see one chap not holding a DSLR or smart phone in Brixton. Should have stopped him and asked what was up but was busy.


----------



## Winot (Jul 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I noticed that yesterday.  If Hitler were alive, he'd think everyone was saluting him



If Hitler were alive the picture would definitely be in the Mail.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Last Saturday I did see one chap not holding a DSLR or smart phone in Brixton. Should have stopped him and asked what was up but was busy.


he was waiting to rob someone


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 27, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I steeled myself and had a look  It is, tbf, an absolutely amazing picture
> 
> View attachment 21504


 

holy shit, that's a lot of people having fun.  i'm not sure if i approve :grumpy:


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Last Saturday I did see one chap not holding a DSLR or smart phone in Brixton. Should have stopped him and asked what was up but was busy.


 It was mainly camera phones, but the shiny silver vintage 35mm SLR count was pleasingly low. I guess they're only good for photographing pop up stallls in the Village.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I steeled myself and had a look  It is, tbf, an absolutely amazing picture
> 
> View attachment 21504


I agree.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 27, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I steeled myself and had a look  It is, tbf, an absolutely amazing picture
> 
> View attachment 21504


that is indeed a great pic - taken from the balcony of the Ritzy (which was packed.) It didn't seem like the streets were that busy when I was there in the middle of it, but that crowd is immense!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 27, 2012)

And this got in the opening ceremony!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2012)

leanderman said:


> And this got in the opening ceremony!View attachment 21525


 
Quimmy missed it 

I thought it was a little boy holding it up


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

leanderman said:


> And this got in the opening ceremony!View attachment 21525


Who's pic is it?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Quimmy missed it
> 
> I thought it was a little boy holding it up


 
her brother, Matthew


----------



## leanderman (Jul 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Who's pic is it?


 
my friend, whose flag it was.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I steeled myself and had a look  It is, tbf, an absolutely amazing picture
> 
> View attachment 21504


 
I'm in there somewhere - without a camera phone!


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2012)

leanderman said:


> And this got in the opening ceremony!View attachment 21525


 
I saw that. Good work.


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Thanks. Update this thread once you have.


 
I have made the time up (yesterday).


----------

